

Ask HN: with a failing OAuth 2.0 standard, what is a newish auth provider to do? - jonphenow

I'm dealing with potentially adding Auth API to an app, where much of its use will be internal for now. I have some setup with OAuth 2, but with the recent talk of how much of a mess it is, I'm reconsidering. What is one to do with a new app, that wants to provide intelligent, connectable Authentication over API?
======
SEJeff
Redhat is _very_ strongly pushing WebSSO as the next best thing for single
sign on and simple/secure authentication. Conceptually, it beats OAuth. We
shall see if it gains traction: <http://websso.github.com>

~~~
marquis
This looks quite useable from a client-end developer-level given the RESTful
nature of the draft description, I look forward to seeing some provider
implementation code. <https://github.com/webSSO/internetDraft>

